# how to train my cur to hunt hogs



## newbie92 (Sep 5, 2012)

hey im just getting into hunting hogs and i just bought me a puppy cur he is about 7 weeks and would like to know how to train him to hunt hogs what are the basics i need to teach him and everything else i need to know about hog hunting. thank you.


----------



## madison daniel (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got to let him go with other dogs that's already been doing it for awhile and he wilk pick it up and get a pig let it lose in a big field and let him work and find it


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 6, 2012)

x2. maybe a bay pen on a small one also.


----------



## coolerman (Sep 6, 2012)

Just expose him to hogs/ hog huntin  with other dogs or by hisself dont expect too much out him when he is not capable of doin the job. Like sending a boy to do a mans job  . Keep him in the woods and feed him tracks . A real hog dog is born not trained JMO , you can train hog dogs , but a sho'nuff hogdog is just born ...before its all said and done you will look back and realize he trained you as much as you trained him ...good luck


----------



## markhammett (Nov 5, 2012)

coolerman said:


> Just expose him to hogs/ hog huntin  with other dogs or by hisself dont expect too much out him when he is not capable of doin the job. Like sending a boy to do a mans job  . Keep him in the woods and feed him tracks . A real hog dog is born not trained JMO , you can train hog dogs , but a sho'nuff hogdog is just born ...before its all said and done you will look back and realize he trained you as much as you trained him ...good luck





x2    you nailed it.   all my best dogs just did it.  it was just natural from the get go.   and there are just not enough dogs like that made.  they are few and far between.  Its an on going search.  if they are too frustrating they probly  won't make it on my yard.  but as long as they are improving each time out i'll continue to carry them.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the two above. I also believe any dog has the ability to catch hogs but the true hog dogs are born with it.


----------



## tusker (Nov 20, 2012)

at 7 weeks old you can start by basic commands, handling it, and letting him get confidence in using his nose with bits of hot dogs dragged around and hidden. dont over do it with a pup, we've all been there and over eager, but there is such a thing as starting a dog too early!


----------



## baydog (Nov 20, 2012)

dont buy puppies that young talk to some hunters and someone will give you one . you will not train him to hunt he will or he will waste your time, save some money get a short range hot nose dog that want run off and leave him he will learn  more that way than you can ever teach him. if you find someone to go with learn their dogs before you take him only turn him out with dogs that hunt if they have kick dogs out leave him in the box until you get him going good or he may want to hang around with them and lose intrest in want he should do.


----------



## rivercritter (Dec 22, 2012)

get rid of it now and save time and money and get a hound


----------



## buddylee (Dec 23, 2012)

I think he wants to catch hogs not run hogs


----------



## rivercritter (Dec 25, 2012)

i think u like walkin dogs not dogs that do the walkin


----------



## buddylee (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol


----------

